# Supercube placement



## nickwin (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a Def Tech Supercube 1 in my HT. The Supercube has one driver on the front with a passive radiator on the left and right side. I have a DSpeaker antimode and I am trying to get as much output as I can so I want to place it near the back corner (is this a good idea?). 

My question is this, should I put it square in the corner (leaving 8" or so on all sides) so that one of the passive radiators is facing directly at one of the walls 8" away, or should I put it at 45 degrees in the corning so that both passive radiators are facing the wall at 45 degrees? Right now I have it square 2-3 feet out from the corner on one side but right up against the wall on the other (so one radiator is facing directly at the wall with a 2-3 foot gap.) This gave me the flattest response before I got the Antimode, but I'm looking for more output so I want to see if pushing it further into the corner will help or If I need a bigger sub.


----------



## Ile (Nov 23, 2010)

Corner placement gives biggest output and antimode cuts peaks off. Antimode doesn't boost nulls so that could cause problems to some frequencies, but nulls aren't that easy to hear that peaks.

Back corner could cause phase problems with front speakers, so I'd test front corner first. 45 degree installation makes it closer to corner and should work better.


----------



## nickwin (Dec 10, 2007)

how about in general, if you subwoofer has a driver facing a nearby wall, is it better to have it facing right at the wall (so the width of the cone is parallel with the wall) or at an angle like 45 degrees. I know I've read something about cancellation when you have a driver facing right at a wall, but what about down firing subs, there drivers point directly at the ground.


----------

